# New hedgie Owner



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

My wonderful boyfriend got me a hedgehog 3 days ago!! I have been wanting one for a long long time so now I have my wonderful hedgie with no name!?!  so i have a few questions....

I am going to make him some hedgehog pouches, snuggle bags etc..i know not to have loose threads....so i was wondering if you can use fluff and stuff in the bags or for him to get in and make a "bed" in his home...


also I live in tennessee and the weather is unprdictable .... he sleeps with a heat lamp on during the day and at night I have a space heater that I use and his belly is warm and things and he gets up in the middle of the night and moves around and plays... but during the day he sleeps... I know he is supposed too... I do not want anything to happen to him but he is kept at about 79 to 82 during the day and at night about 70 to 75 i just do not want him to die will he be okay I also started using a heat pad today under his pen .....


my other question is he is 2 mts old how much is he supposed to eat...

oh and how do you go about giving one a bath? he stinks  I know thats bad to say but i smelled him just a second ago and he did bad....




SOrry for asking so many questions i just would rather ask people who have them questions other than reading something on the internet ... he mean the world too me so please be patient with me .. sorry again


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't answer the snuggle bag question, I've purchased mine from a member here, my only concern might be what the fluff is, if its like cotton I might worry a touch the hog would get curious and possibly eat some.

Heating is an important factor, and keeping the temperature pretty much around the same all the time. Some hedgehogs can be sensitive to changes in temp, triggering hibernation, such as going from 82 during the day to 70 (which is too low) at night. Heating pads aren't a bad option but there is concern with temperature change when the hedgehog gets up and moves away from the warm spot into the cooler air of the cage. Besides hibernation attempts, the jump in temperatures can sometimes cause upper respitory.

The best heat setup for hedgehogs is a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE) with a thermostat control. A CHE is a heating bulb that produces no light, and the thermostat will keep the cage around the same temperature all the time. Most suggest using a 10 inch heating lamp with a ceramic core (meaning where the bulb plugs in is ceramic, not plastic). The 10 inches helps heat more of the cage, and keeps the lamp itself cooler.

Recommended "operational" temp as I call it is roughly 75'F. Some hogs like it warmer, some like it cooler. 73'F is the minimum, and usually temps over 78'F can be too warm (though my girl enjoys her cage at 81'F).

Bath time you should probably wait a week or two. Hedgehogs don't like a change in the environment, which includes a new home. Let him get use to his new home first, I know the smell probably sucks, but once a week or two passes, you can bath them.

A bath can be done in a sink or tub. Basically fill the sink or tub with enough water that they can stand in, I usually say deep enough that it touches their stomach. Don't fill to the point the hedgehog cannot touch bottom, they can swim such as many youtube videos shows, but most hedgehogs are not fans of water.

There are certain soaps that can be used for hedgehogs, I'll let someone else suggest what to use as I don't use soap on my hogs (I have a very poor sense of smell).

Ask all the questions you want, this is the best place to get answers, sadly there are many sites on the net with wrong information.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you very much, I will have to get him a better set up going on around here he was kind of a surprise  and i do love him very much and want the best for him... My boyfriend means well and anything i ask for he just about always gets it... 


Where can i buy some snuggle bags for my lil buddy at?


Thank you again


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! Congratulations on your little one. 

You can find lots of people selling snuggle bags in the for sale thread. 

Also, I don't think that giving him a bath now will hurt. If he's dirty and smelly, he's probably uncomfortable too. I use Aveeno unscented body wash. It has oatmeal in it and it is not drying like "soap" or "shampoo". Many people use Aveno. But, until you get some you can just use plain water with him now to rinse some of the smell off. Fill the bath with about an inch of water, use a plastic cup to pour water over him (avoiding the face and ears). Put a towel or a rubber mat in the bottom of the sink for traction. Never run the tap with him in the sink in case of a hot water surge. You want to use luke warm water, not too hot. If he has dry skin, you can use an old sock and put a hand full of oatmeal inside, knot it and throw it in the water, squeezing it to turn the water milky white. You can also use a soft toothbrush on the feet to get rid of "poop boots". Best wishes. Do not give a full bath more than once a month because it can dry their skin. You can run a very shallow plain water foot bath about every other day to help with "poop boots".


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I noticed one thing left out of your first post, but I'm wondering what you are feeding him? Since he was a surprise from your bf (which is very sweet) I can only guess that he didn't get much as far as supplies. Are you using a water bottle or bowl? Fleece or shavings, carefresh, etc.?  I don't wanna freak you out or anything, I'm simply a very curious person :lol:


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

No he did not get many things with him just him and the water bottle... We are using a water bottle not a bowl.... He is eating purina cat food...and the occasional grape ( are they okay for him?) We are using a soft of shavings but not cedar or anything like that.. 

He is very sweet too me just about everything I ask for I get it... And I am animal crazy so you can imagine the animals we have!! LOL


Thank you everyone I am VERY excited!!!! I love him lots and he means the world too me both the B/F and Sticker!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, please don't feed him grapes

Things Toxic To Hedgies

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=40


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats on your little one!  I would not use the fluff, as said above, it may be able to cause blockages in the intestines :? Fleece liners are the beddings that most of the community chooses as they are a lot healthier and economic  Also the bottles have been known to chip teeth, like squiggythehedgie said, I don't want to freak you out!

PS. We love pictures :lol: 



TeddysMommy


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Oh, please don't feed him grapes
> 
> Things Toxic To Hedgies
> 
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=40


well I guess that is why he did not really eat it he just licked it and went in his home...


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Another question is he scratches ALOT I mean ALOT not just a little here or a little there but ALOT at a time and consistant for about 3 min... what could that be is it bad... he does have dry skin which i think is alot of it....


And what about grass is it okay for him too have grass??

Oh an litter traning how would one go about doing that and what all would I need???

Thanks again


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It could be dry skin, quilling, mites, or a number of other things. You should get a vet appointment set up for him for a general wellness check in a week or two, maybe sooner if he seems like he is settling in well and is comfortable with you.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hedgies do not eat grass, oats, and hay like rabbits and guinea pigs. There is a whole section on hedgehog diet. It would be a good idea to look there. But to break it down a little, you want a good quality cat food, with few fillers in it (nutritional breakdown is listed in the diet section). Treats can be mealworms, crickets, and other approved bugs. Purchase these bugs from a store, not from the back yard. You can also give them some fruits and veggies. There is a list of approved fruits and vegs in the diet section.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for being patient I only want what is best for him he means alot too me.... Gave him a bath today he had poopy feets....his nails are long i have been told you can trim them I tried but he would not hold still he wanted to walk off ...anyone have any tips on this?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

ilovemysticker said:


> Thanks everyone for being patient I only want what is best for him he means alot too me.... Gave him a bath today he had poopy feets....his nails are long i have been told you can trim them I tried but he would not hold still he wanted to walk off ...anyone have any tips on this?


Oh the joy of that task :lol: When you trim make sure not to trim the red part of the nail, but for the squirmy-ness check out this thread 

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=10789&hilit=+nail


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you so much I may need help with this!!!

Man I could come up with questions all day long ...heres another one


do hedghogs have favorite "parents" Mine LOVES me and HATES my boyfriend... he crawls around on me and when I hand him to my boyfriend he freaks out and wants me back... 

Will he ever get over this???


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Over all give her time. she may or may not learn to trust him. Some of that may depend on how he interacts with her. Encourage him to give her treats she loves, and to talk quietly and sweetlly to her. Insects can go a long way to getting a hedgehog to love seeing you.

Some hedgehogs may pick one individual to be their human, others don't seem to care at all. I have had some that, while they loved my husband too, when they really needed comforting, they came to me. We have had hedgehogs do the opposite too. They were fine with me, but when they wanted comforting, they ran to my husband.

For some of them I was the person they bonded to first as I was their primary care giver during their quarantine. Others I was the person because they were sick at some point and we bonded closely as they recovered.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for everything I feel so much better about keeping Master Quills safe and well...


----------

